
How Feminism Destroyed Europe - puppetmaster3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU6YDB9lqjQ
======
Arnt
Looking out of the window, I see six or seven large buildings. The number is
not quite certain, because one of them might be two that were planned and
built together. Not because they have been reduced to indistinguishable parts
of a pile of rubble. No, all six or seven are still standing.

I find the the current fashion for exaggeration and hyperbole very tiring.
Whether in headlines or body text: Tiresome.

~~~
puppetmaster3
Did you watch the entire hour of video? They do get to it.

